
Sony PlayStation Network and other game services attacked - srikar
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28925052
======
valarauca1
So Clarification that BBC isn't offering.

@Famedgod is the psn botnet ddoser

@Lizardsquad tried to take credit for attacks.

@Famedgod tried to dox them

@Lizardsquad calls in bomb threat (in attempt to validity their claim)

Anonymous doxxes @lizardsquad

Twitter user doxxes @famedgod

Yup. Also Lizardsquad is currently claiming its a member of ISIS. And has
taken down a few papal web pages since the attack posting with Islamic hash
tags. But they only just started (this weekend) using Islamic hash tags, so
who knows. The media really seems to be playing this up, likely because ISIS
is in the news.

Famedgod and Lizardsquad are on twitter so you can go read their drama unfold.

~~~
882542F3884314B
Another recap of yesterday's events from Money-not_you_again:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/PS4/comments/2egpbd/psn_issues_megat...](http://www.reddit.com/r/PS4/comments/2egpbd/psn_issues_megathread_20140824/)

" A PROPER RECAP OF EVENTS SO FAR (sorry for the caps, but just so people see
and we don't have a thousand different news reports of random shit):

So a guy by the name of FamedGod
([https://twitter.com/FamedGod](https://twitter.com/FamedGod)) DDOS's PSN in
the name of proving that Sony has shite security still. Then a group of fools
named the Lizard Squad (Edit: Twitter link removed as the account is carrying
doxxed info) decide to take credit and take it a step further by threatening
that there's a bomb on the American Airlines flight of SOE CEO John Smedley.
As a result his flight is rerouted and now sits on the tarmac being inspected
([https://twitter.com/j_smedley](https://twitter.com/j_smedley)) Edit: Added
Smed's Twitter.

Well Anonymous
([https://twitter.com/W0rIdPeace](https://twitter.com/W0rIdPeace)) comes to
the aid of PSN and AA, telling people that they're working to get PSN up and
assuring AA that there is no bomb on the plane. In the mean time FamedGod
finds out that LizardSquad has taken credit for his attack and proceeds to
release the IPs of all of Lizard Squads members. Anon then tracks the IP of
the Twitter account to Washington, DC and now everyone's just waiting to see
what the hell is going to happen. Edit: The update so far is that LS is still
tweeting out ISIS flags and Jihad hashtags while the FBI is, ostensibly,
monitoring the plane inspection in Phoenix.

I should add that Federal Authorities are now involved because of the bomb
threat and the ISIS flag being flown. So there's a group of morons out there
who are probably going to be enjoying a steaming hot cup of FBI pretty soon.

UPDATE (before I head off to work): LS's Twitter is replying to people, still
taunting Smeds and the FBI, acting as though they're ISIS soldiers doing all
this from Iraq. No updates from Smed, Anon or FG. But we do know that the FBI
is involved and at some point a lot of people are going to be tracking down LS
in connection with what's happened with the AA flight. I'll try and update
from work if I can, but I'm sure there's going to be a lot more coming.

Sidenote: So despite media reports to the contrary, Blizzard and Riot appear
unaffected.

UPDATE2: Smeds plane was cleared and the planes back on its way after a 3hr
bomb check.

UPDATE3: (Thanks to u/PickleSlice) Looks like LS has doxxed FameGod- so the
person responsible for today PSN outtage has been revealed, though he seems
unconcerned. Edit: Removed link to Doxx, because commonsense and site rules.
My bad on that- still posting from work and slipped.

UPDATE4: FameGod is now stating that he didn't do it- which may or may not be
true, in the face of Federal Authorities being involved and his personal
information being released. (Thanks to u/Kill_Me_For_Money)
[https://twitter.com/FamedGod/status/503697915999961088](https://twitter.com/FamedGod/status/503697915999961088)

Sidenote: (Thanks to u/Ganoobed) Mainstream media are now picking up on the
story: [http://www.cbsnews.com/news/american-airlines-flight-to-
san-...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/american-airlines-flight-to-san-diego-
diverted-to-phoenix/)

UPDATE5: (Shoutout to u/PickleSlice again) So now Unknownsec, a different
group, have doxxed Lizard Squad. Mainstream media are paying more attention to
the bomb threat (rightfully so, as it's the most severe aspect of todays
events) and this all adds up to a lot of Federal Investigators coming down on
a lot of "hackers" at the end of this. Some very severe consequences for all
involved at Kotaku confirmed earlier in the day by way of SOE that the FBI was
involved with all of Sony's problems too.

Sidenote: Apparently looks like Battle.Net is now being hit by Lizard Squad.
([https://twitter.com/BlizzardCS](https://twitter.com/BlizzardCS)) "

~~~
thezilch

      > Sidenote: So despite media reports to the contrary, Blizzard and Riot appear unaffected.
    

Battle.net was hit all weekend; the effects were obvious for anyone trying to
authenticate. It was not a hardcore DDoS; it just took a long line to get
auth'd, at which point other Blizzard services seemed mostly OK -- some games
were still affected, regardless of the auth services.

It seemed to get better by Sunday, where I can only recall one or two times
having timeouts.

~~~
yincrash
Still a DDoS, just one of the auth servers and not the game/chat servers.

------
gnufied
From /u/legauge on reddit -
[http://imgur.com/a/eVR6h](http://imgur.com/a/eVR6h) . The intensity of attack
has gone down a bit but it was pretty cool to see this in realtime from -
[http://map.ipviking.com/](http://map.ipviking.com/)

~~~
libraryatnight
Wow, that ipviking site is somewhat entrancing to watch.

------
heffay
Looks like LizardSquad also called in a bomb threat on a flight carrying
Sony's Online exec [http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/08/25/0530248/lizard-
squad-...](http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/08/25/0530248/lizard-squad-bomb-
threat-diverts-sony-execs-plane-to-phoenix)

------
kmfrk
Downtime graph: [http://downdetector.com/status/playstation-
network](http://downdetector.com/status/playstation-network).

For Xbox Live: [http://downdetector.com/status/xbox-
live](http://downdetector.com/status/xbox-live).

------
benihana
This also seems to be the thing affecting Steam's Counter-Strike: Global
Offensive servers.

~~~
mahouse
Sorry, but how is this related to the PSN?

~~~
maxexcloo
Both are being DDoSed by the same people.

------
bussiere
did sony crypt their user datas this time ?

~~~
chad_c
It was a DDoS.

~~~
PublicEnemy111
FamedGod is claiming it is a little bit more than that, but I doubt he had
access to any data
[https://twitter.com/FamedGod/status/503656489224257537](https://twitter.com/FamedGod/status/503656489224257537)

